# HEAD TH12 Jacket - Jacke mit Rückenprotektor - NEU



## Hanussen (14. Dezember 2009)

Hey,

zum Verkauf steht eine Protektor-Jacke von Head. Neu und ungetragen! Protektor ist herausnehmbar und somit beide Teile auch einzeln tragbar. Größe ist M. 

Hier der Link:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320460143040&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Und hier noch ein Bild:






Beste Grüße


----------

